

Most innovative web design - organicgrant

Here's the most inspiring landing page I've seen in a long time.  Action, anticipation, and message delivery, all into one.  (Remember, this is just a landing page-not a useful UI)<p>Here it is (subject to change)
http://www.macheist.com/
======
cj
It's fast loading, graphically pleasing, and interesting.

However, I wouldn't call it innovative. I had to stare at it for 10 seconds
before I realized a menu wasn't going to popup. Then I spend the next few
seconds clicking the boxes, which weren't clickable. Only then did I realize
the navigation on the bottom.

And after writing this, I still don't have a clue as to the purpose of the
page.

~~~
awa
Agreed... I stared at it for a few secs... tried to click on the boxes/truck.
Then went to the "About" page which says nothing about the site/company but
more about the people behind the site (at least I couldn't find anything
relevant in 10-15 secs)

------
anactofgod
Sorry, but I have to respectfully disagree. I knew a bit about MacHeist, and I
still had trouble figuring out what the site was about from that page.

Unless the purpose it be purposefully cryptic and intuitive only for those
already "in the know", the entire site design fails. You have to burrow in and
find the forum to finally get some useful information:
<http://www.macheist.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=8945>

It's amusing that the first line of that Forum entry points the reader back to
the useless ego-stroke that is their About page. The comments are also
amusing. Should provide some clue to the MacHeist guys about how to make
things more better.

------
organicgrant
I agree with all of your comments, that's why I gave the disclaimer:
(Remember, this is just a landing page-not a useful UI)

May not be a great UI/UX, but in pure conceptual design, it's pretty neat.

MacHeist gives away bundles of simple free Mac apps every few months.

